# First Responder/CPR First Aid



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

I am currently in desperate need of obtaining training in these courses. If anyone that does the training or could guide me that would be great


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Some of the MPTC academies run First Responder training concurrently with the R/I academy. You may want to try giving the academy near you a call.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

frank said:


> Some of the MPTC academies run First Responder training concurrently with the R/I academy. You may want to try giving the academy near you a call.


 True, the classes are held very frequently throughout the state. Give them a call and they should be able to set you up with one fairly quickly.


----------

